# is filter needed



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

my friend only switches filter on at day time but switches it off at night time. he said u dont really need it and laughs saying is rubbish and a way pet shops make money. i did mention u need filter to keep water moving and deal with harmful waste but he said in the sea theres no filters or air pumps. he claim to have 30years with fish keeping lol im sure experts at here will have a thing to say.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This approach may be possible with an El Natural approach (a heavily planted natural tank). BUT...... you would not use a filter at all (as the plants would provide the filtration) and the media in the filter would go through a die-off overnight. *I DO NOT recommend the 'TURN OFF THE FILTER AT NIGHT' approach to anyone!* You also have to take into account that an aquarium is a closed system and the ocean is an open sytem .

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

His advice seems like rubbish. Exactly as Stuart said, an aquarium is a closed system, so his comparison isn't sound.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I've kept bettas, guppies, comets, feeders, white cloud minnows, .... with no filtration or waterflow. Had them for years also.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i be sure to show these texts to him lol i wonder what he will say. hes had alot of fish with diseases and lots of them die and his water looks light brown sometimes so i think if filter was on he be more sucessful fish keeper.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

keeping fish alive is one thing, having them thrive and in good health is another.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Filters rely on bacterial colonies to function properly. If you turn off the filter, the bacteria die and the filter is no longer performing as it should. With a low bioload, regular water changes, and lots of plants, a filter it not needed, but that's not how most people keep fish.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

gary007 said:


> my friend only switches filter on at day time but switches it off at night time. he said u dont really need it and laughs saying is rubbish and a way pet shops make money. i did mention u need filter to keep water moving and deal with harmful waste but he said in the sea theres no filters or air pumps. he claim to have 30years with fish keeping lol im sure experts at here will have a thing to say.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


>


X2!!!

OMG I can't believe there's anyone who thinks this is ok.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

gary007 said:


> my friend only switches filter on at day time but switches it off at night time. he said u dont really need it and laughs saying is rubbish and a way pet shops make money. i did mention u need filter to keep water moving and deal with harmful waste but he said in the sea theres no filters or air pumps. he claim to have 30years with fish keeping lol im sure experts at here will have a thing to say.


Interesting. Are there any other pumps etc. running? Is the filter they turn off the only form of filtration? You may try to explain to him that the ocean has currents which aid in removing pollutants. The rolling seas and coastal agitation acts as a protein skimmer. Rather then making him feel stupid, maybe try and understand where he is coming from in his head. Many people compare their glass box to the wild, some simply don't understand enough of what is going on in their aquarium. If the aquarium has live rock and he has circulating pumps running but he shuts off his main filter then there would still be biological filtration processes happening. We need more inormation on the particular set up.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

ive used to have comets, gupppies, batas, and some other fish with out any thing running filters or air pumps as some one have been saying.

why would the bactaria die off in the night? a HOB still holds water?
the only reason why they would even think of turning it off is to save money or because quiet place to sleep other then that.. i dont see a point.

please note i do not turn off my pilters or pumps at all. mine are on 24/7
but i dont see a problem with turning it off...?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Gee do ya think filtration is important!! *AH YES!! *


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Kei said:


> why would the bactaria die off in the night? a HOB still holds water?
> 
> the only reason why they would even think of turning it off is to save money or because quiet place to sleep other then that.. i dont see a point.
> 
> ...


bacteria is starved of oxygen. Good read:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/how-does-bacteria-die-15133/


----------

